# The Ohio Esox Triple Crown



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

It has been a personal goal of mine for sometime to catch all three native Ohio Esox species on hook and line in one year; Muskellunge (Esox masquinongy), Northern Pike (Esox lucius), and Grass Pickerel (Esox americanus vermiculatus). After last year's attempt was thwarted by the latter of the three, I was determined to make it happen in 2020. After success with the more difficult taxa earlier in the season, I made the long drive yesterday to an excellent pike stream in Northern Ohio to finish up my challenge (And catch an extra dozen for a victory lap). Meet the contenders:


*








Northern Pike*
The unsung hero of northern Ohio farm ditches. Found in many streams in the Erie watershed and a select few in the Ohio drainage, this is the Everyman's Esox. Although individuals in Ohio don't seem to get as big as they do up north, their eagerness to bite and aggressive pulls make for a fun afternoon of fishing on medium-light tackle.










*Muskellunge*
The big one. Top dog in several streams and lakes across the state, this impressive predator has made a name for itself as one of the most highly sought-after freshwater sport fish in North America. Often called the fish of 10,000 casts, this fish has been known to elude even the most seasoned of fisherman. However, many populations have recovered in the decades since the passing of the Clean Water Act. Nonetheless, once you hook into a musky over 40 inches, you'll know your time seeking them was well spent.










*Grass Pickerel*
My arch nemesis, the "Mini-me" Esox. If the Musky is the fish of 10,000 casts, the Grass Pickerel is the fish of 100,000 casts. Common in wetlands, oxbows, backwaters, marshes, headwater streams and ditches. Although prevalent across the state, these snot-rockets have proved elusive to catch on a rod as a result of their behavior. These predators spend their time in shallow water in thick vegetation, ambushing small minnows, frogs, and anything else that happens to wander into their gaze. This habitat preference, combined with their seemingly excellent eyesight, makes it extremely difficult to present a bait in front of them without snagging weeds or spooking them as they dart away (and more often both of these things). I spent well over 100 hours of driving, wading, and kayaking without so much as hooking one before I caught one. Nonetheless, for me, the Grass Pickerel has served as a reminder that patience and dedication despite continuous failure will eventually pay off.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations. I am not even sure I would recognize a Grass Pickerel. I am glad you accomplished your goal. John


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Awesome trio of fish, Vin! Congrats! As you said, putting in time and effort really does pay off!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya that's pretty cool,especially considering you were targeting each species. 
I usually catch a muskie,and pike each year around columbus but not on purpose, there always a bonus catch for me. 
And as much as I've fished in my life I dont think I have ever caught a pickeral.


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the congratulations guys! Yeah musky and pike weren’t an issue for me, I have excellent spots for both so it took 3 casts for pike and around 10 for musky. Grass pickerel on the other hand would be an uncommon catch without going out of your way to target them. I could see it happening casting along water willow beds in the Darby or fishing with a minnow and bobber in Killbuck Marsh, but even though I was targeting them it still took me many thousands of casts before I got one. (Funny enough I had given up targeting them in a wetland that day and was making a couple final casts in the adjacent stream under the bridge crossing I had parked at when I caught it)


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Well done!No mistaking that black striped eye on the grass pickerel.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

I actually have never caught the other two but catch tons of grass Pickerel when I am fishing for bait. It’s actually a drainage ditch that has one spot that can hold fish. I catch all kinds of weird things in there. Largemouth, smallmouth, grass pickerel, 3-4 sunfish species, chubs, yellow belly’s, and the occasional channel. I catch the pickerel during spawn and then in the winter.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if any of these are still around for a grand slam....
Chain pickerel are found in clear waters with an abundance of dense aquatic vegetation. They can be found in slow moving streams, permanent wetlands, and natural lakes. This species is not native to Ohio and naturally occurs along the entire east coast, across Florida, and along the gulf coast. They were introduced into Long Lake (one of the Portage Lakes in Akron Ohio) in 1935. They persisted there for some time and stockings throughout the state began in 1954 and continued until 1982. In most cases these stocking failed to produce a permanent population but there may still be a few chain pickerel in some areas of Ohio.


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder if any of these are still around for a grand slam....
> Chain pickerel are found in clear waters with an abundance of dense aquatic vegetation. They can be found in slow moving streams, permanent wetlands, and natural lakes. This species is not native to Ohio and naturally occurs along the entire east coast, across Florida, and along the gulf coast. They were introduced into Long Lake (one of the Portage Lakes in Akron Ohio) in 1935. They persisted there for some time and stockings throughout the state began in 1954 and continued until 1982. In most cases these stocking failed to produce a permanent population but there may still be a few chain pickerel in some areas of Ohio.


There are still a few around but if I remember correctly, only in one stocked lake and I believe it’s private. Thus my interest in our native species. However, I’m moving down to Georgia for graduate school next month so I hope to add chain pickerel and redfin pickerel to my list shortly!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stellar!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Congratulations on the your achievement. Catching all three species is definitely difficult. 
Does anybody know if it's just as lethal to catch pike in summer like it is for muskie? I've caught chain pickerel during summer and I know they're ok when I release them. I was just curious to know if pike were more like pickerel or muskie in terms of their hardiness.


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Congratulations on the your achievement. Catching all three species is definitely difficult.
> Does anybody know if it's just as lethal to catch pike in summer like it is for muskie? I've caught chain pickerel during summer and I know they're ok when I release them. I was just curious to know if pike were more like pickerel or muskie in terms of their hardiness.


In my experience, Pike tend to be a more resilient to being stressed in warm water than musky. Ive never had any issues with pike not swimming away healthy even in the summer. I suspect it’s due to their smaller size and the fact that they’re more tolerant of poor water quality in general. The other reason I’m more comfortable targeting pike in the summer is because if one does happen to kick the bucket, I’m happy to honor its life in the frying pan.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks I was planning on taking a trip to chippewas lake for some topwater bowfin. The lake has pike also and would have felt guilty if I caught a pike and it died when i could have waited till September or October. Ya I heard they taste great just get a bad rap cuz of their Y bone.


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

I rounded out the last two on our continent in Georgia. Gotta get my plane ticket to Mongolia now.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

this is pretty neat. Congrats on running down your dream. Cool to see things about the non-sport species like the pickerel.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Cable lake (private) near Canton is absolutely loaded with chain pickerel.


----------

